# is this big for an otter?



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

my neighbor in Ravenna caught this bye our house... it weight was 22lb and 44" long. looks huge to me!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Looks like a good one to me--Ottertrapper will know if it's better than average.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

That is a nice looking critter, being a taxidermist that is an XXL. Now that being said it could be the way it's being photographed. 

What does he plan to do with it?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Of course it looks big, he's holding it out as far in front of him as he can to make it look bigger than it is.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats a good one. My biggest otter was 58" nose to tail skinned with the tail pleated. (spelling?) My 2 this year are both around 48".
Any otter is a good one.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

IMO 22lbs is a very big otter. It should go XXL. Use the FHA or NAFA site for the board dimensions.

That's a great pic!

John


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

I have taken smaller otter's the that. MHO it's a very good otter.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

thats the first otter for him. he's been after one for 3 years now and finally connected.. he is getting it mounted. kyle is a big boy... he is a 6'4" bean pole... hahahahaha but he is one heck of a mechanic. im glad for him... too cool. wish i was home to see it.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> wish i was home to see it.


You don't live there any more Toto ... didn't you sell your house?


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> thats the first otter for him. he's been after one for 3 years now and finally connected.. he is getting it mounted. kyle is a big boy... he is a 6'4" bean pole... hahahahaha but he is one heck of a mechanic. im glad for him... too cool. wish i was home to see it.


Wow, that's the first Otter I've heard of in them parts. Granted I haven't trapped for a lot of years. but never heard of an otter in them parts.

Congratulations to him.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> You don't live there any more Toto ... didn't you sell your house?


Ed... its a lonnngggggg story, but as of today i still own the house... this guy has never had a credit line, he has paid cash for everything he owns.. so his credit score sucks.. so he's working on gettin it up 10 points so they will give him a mortgage.. so yes... i still own a house there as of this moment. :rant:


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

That would definately go on my wall if it was in one of my traps in the morning. Congrats to him. That is a hard earned trophy in a lot of trappers fur sheds.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

That is a nice big otter but they do get bigger. Congrats.

Denis


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

ih772 said:


> Of course it looks big, he's holding it out as far in front of him as he can to make it look bigger than it is.


 
Kinda like the fish in your avatar? 

Wiggler, tell your neighbor congrats on the awesome trophy!


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> Kinda like the fish in your avatar?
> 
> Wiggler, tell your neighbor congrats on the awesome trophy!




I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to be the newer guy knockin guys off their pedestals! LOL


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Kinda like the fish in your avatar?
> 
> Wiggler, tell your neighbor congrats on the awesome trophy!


I was also thinking the same thing, but didn't want to say it.


----------

